# Fujairah Driving license



## PG84 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello All,

I am Indian expat holding a fujairah free zone visa. I have a US license that I have for over 5 years now and wanted to see if it is possible to exchange the driving license. I searched in the internet, but cannot find any proper information on this. I know that in dubai you cannot exchange the license unless you are a citizen of the country, so does anyone know what is the rule in Fujairah?

I work and live in Dubai, so it will be a huge hassle to drive to Fujairah if I have to take classes and road test. Unfortunately, my company does not have a Dubai trade license so I have to take my license form Fujairah.

Can anyone share recent experiences? I called up Fujairah driving license and they responded saying that it is at the discretion of the traffic department and the traffic department always hang up the phone calls.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

PG84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am Indian expat holding a fujairah free zone visa. I have a US license that I have for over 5 years now and wanted to see if it is possible to exchange the driving license. I searched in the internet, but cannot find any proper information on this. I know that in dubai you cannot exchange the license unless you are a citizen of the country, so does anyone know what is the rule in Fujairah?
> 
> ...


Hi,

One of my colleagues in my office had a Dutch License, but he could not exchange it as the RTA said that only Dutch passport holders with Dutch license can get the license exchanged.

If your nationality is Indian, then, I think you might have to take classes again. 

But the rules keep on changing and you need to call a driving centre in Fujairah which can provide you proper information.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Firstly you must have the same nationality passport and license to be able to exchange them.

Secondly, you CAN take lessons / get a Dubai license. You just have to prove that you live and work in Dubai by providing a copy of your tenancy contract / DEWA bill and get a letter from your company stating that you work in Dubai.

I used to have an Abu Dhabi visa, but lived and worked in Dubai. It will be at the discretion of the police Captain though, be prepared to go to his office and wait around, but if he/the powers that be rubber stamp it, then you're good to go.

But sadly, I don't think there's any way you'll avoid having to take classes and then the tests.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Firstly you must have the same nationality passport and license to be able to exchange them.


Sorry, don't agree with that statement as far as European nationalities goes - and I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> Sorry, don't agree with that statement as far as European nationalities goes - and I speak from personal experience.


Hi,
Would it be more likely that your passport and your existing driving license must both be issued from countries that are able to have their licenses exchanged for UAE licenses?
This would mean a Brit with a French license would be OK - but an Indian with a British license would not be able to exchange?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Would it be more likely that your passport and your existing driving license must both be issued from countries that are able to have their licenses exchanged for UAE licenses?
> This would mean a Brit with a French license would be OK - but an Indian with a British license would not be able to exchange?
> Cheers
> Steve


That's kinda what I meant - but it didn't come across. I MEANT your nationality or rather passport and license are from countries that are convertible. If not, then no.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

All rules are well written here. If you are eligible for conversion, you will spend maximum 1 hour in Fujairah.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Firstly you must have the same nationality passport and license to be able to exchange them.


Absolutely not true. Dubai has some restrictions on this, but other Emirates may not.

I have personally exchanged a Canadian license in RAK with an Indian passport without any questions and I know multiple others who have done similar here.

Each Emirate's licensing authority has different regulations, so what holds true in Dubai is not the gospel for the entire country.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sm105 said:


> Absolutely not true. Dubai has some restrictions on this, but other Emirates may not.
> 
> I have personally exchanged a Canadian license in RAK with an Indian passport without any questions and I know multiple others who have done similar here.
> 
> Each Emirate's licensing authority has different regulations, so what holds true in Dubai is not the gospel for the entire country.


I was talking about Dubai - obviously.


----------



## PG84 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone. Still unclear as some say I need to hold the country's passport and others say it depends on the emirate. I guess I just have to assume the worst and head to Fujairah.


----------



## PG84 (Dec 29, 2015)

So, an update on my situation.

Went to fujairah early morning and asked if I can exchange my license. It seemed like no one was really sure and then they said I cannot exchange if I have Indian passport. Was requested to go to the typing center to get my NOC translated in arabic.

Went to get the signature from the head of police and inquired about exchange of license again. One officer seemed to indicate that it can be done. He was even requesting to the head of police to exchange it. Unfortunately the head of police asked me to go the driving center.

Went there to open my traffic file but was told I need my company stamp on the arabic NOC that was typed there. Unfortunately my company is in fujairah freezone with a virtual office, so I returned back with nothing. Infact, checking online seems to indicate that I don't even need an NOC since I have a managerial position. Nobody in Fujairah was cooperative at all. The person at the driving institute would not even listen to me.

Checked with Dubai RTA and was told that I cant take my license in Dubai only if my company has a trade license here.

I have to head there again to get the license process started, take classes even though I have been driving in a comparable country for over 8 years. The joys of UAE!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome to the Emirates, where no-one will take responsibility for anything - sounds familiar?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update which will definitely help other people.

I keep getting reminded of the Vogons from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy!


----------



## swhh (Feb 15, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I was talking about Dubai - obviously.


FYI. Uk Licence, German passport, declined today. have to take lessons.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

swhh said:


> FYI. Uk Licence, German passport, declined today. have to take lessons.


Hi,
That is a big surprise.
Try tomorrow at a different RTA office
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

swhh said:


> FYI. Uk Licence, German passport, declined today. have to take lessons.


ask someone else at a different RTA center


----------



## swhh (Feb 15, 2016)

That was Fujairah. Doubt it would have happened like that in Dubai.


----------

